# Hi, I'm John,



## Zebede (Mar 18, 2021)

Designed and built my own van six years ago, been modifying it ever since. As an international sporting judge I attend events all over the country and use the van as a convenient base. So it was designed from the start to be totally self contained and usable all year round. Ideal for wild camping. I started on a quest to drive the coast of England, but have only managed Dartford to Portmadog do far. I'm planning to do the NC500 however the best way around that is anticlockwise. I drive to Germany twice a year to take part in my favourite sport.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi and welcome from the north highlands. Got to ask, what sport do you judge? Stevie


----------



## REC (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi, welcome to the forum...your van makes a change from our boring white one!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 18, 2021)

Welcome from Co Antrim norn iron, been up in Portmadog a few times and the Welsh narrow gauge railway plus the slate mines.


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 18, 2021)

Welcome. Sounds like you already know what you are doing.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Robmac (Mar 18, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi welcome along from Scotland enjoy your adventures when allowed


----------



## Makzine (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## The laird (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 18, 2021)

Hey John,
Welcome aboard, Hope to catch you on the Boards.
(Got any Donuts I’m Hungry)


----------



## Sanmedin (Mar 18, 2021)

Welcome from a newbie to camping and the forum. If you need any advice on crimpers wildebus is the man.


----------



## Wully (Mar 18, 2021)

Welcome enjoy the forum you get around so I’ll look out for the van and give a wave.


----------



## Zebede (Mar 18, 2021)

Red Dwarf said:


> Hi and welcome from the north highlands. Got to ask, what sport do you judge? Stevie


10.9


----------



## Robmac (Mar 19, 2021)

Zebede said:


> 10.9



Rifle shooting?


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Mar 21, 2021)

Hello Zebede,

Judging by your name (sort of), avatar, and place of residence, I think we've met on another forum that I once belonged to. 

A warm welcome to you from me.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello zebede, welcome aboard


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## maingate (Mar 27, 2021)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Hello Zebede,
> 
> Judging by your name (sort of), avatar, and place of residence, I think we've met on another forum that I once belonged to.
> 
> A warm welcome to you from me.



I thought that. And that's a Fact.


----------

